# Bought a new car 27 Years old 37000 miles MINTER



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

I might have posted this in the wrong section? Admin remove if necessary.

The advert Description.

1986 Scirocco GTX 1.8 injection. 12 months MOT; 6 months TAX. GTX model features the 1.8 injection engine, front and rear fog lamps, trip computer, double tilt sunroof, sport arches and skirts, red strips on grille, stripe sport seats (good condition, seat bolsters are in great condition). 37,000 miles (documented with Service history/ paperwork) and has been garaged when not in use (clear to see - inspection welcome). The bodywork on this car is very hard to fault. There are a few minor paint chips (no more than 10 on the whole car) and less than a handful of minor scratches. However this is far less than you would expect for it's age. I've had this sat next to restored sciroccos of a lesser age and the condition really is outstanding. There is no rust, corrosion or bubbling anywhere on the car. Under the car is as very clean and rust free. The exhaust has been replaced with original part (including a mid-pipe). As you can see from the pictures, the engine looks great - and runs the same - Always starts first time! The wheels on this car are superb! It has the famous Pirelli P-slot alloy wheels, with new tyres all round. Inspection welcome on request.








































































































































Before 


After with Genuine parts 



Before 



After 



Michael


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool clean old motor! 

Fancying a new style one next.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome purchase, i would love a classic like that. Must have cost a pretty penny?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great find - Looks mint already :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done mate she's looks the business,to say I'm envious would be and understatement :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning. Loving the old skool Pirelli rims!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

P Slots! What a beaut!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice car, good find, would you care to tell us how you found it ?? :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Very clean. Great purchase, will only appreciate In value I reckon


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

V nice!
I would have to ruin it and wack a turbo on it though:tumbleweed: lol

You doing concourse?


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice indeed, I've always loved this mk Scirocco - they also remind me of the back to the future DeLorean for some reason!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

What a shed 


hello Michael


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

The VW Scirocco & Corrado are two of my favorite cars...looks in really good condition too.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

shudaman said:


> V nice!
> I would have to ruin it and wack a turbo on it though:tumbleweed: lol


:lol::lol: Heathen!! :lol::lol:


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice! Very mint :thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice.
Bet that wasn't cheap as it looks mint.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice find!

Some C4 or equivalent product will finish the exterior trim off nicely.:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice. Great condition, nice to see old school VAG being cared for


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What a great find looks superb.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Absolutely Lovely :thumb:

I used to have a red storm.... with a little chin spoiler, ahhh... those were the days! Take good care of her!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Won't pass it's next MOT. Sell it to me for £100.


;-)


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Fantastic  looks mega clean! Always been a fan of the older 'rocco!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's a loverly example mate.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks a minter .. Looks almost brand new


----------



## matt5559 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a 1991 Scirocco GT2 which was mint before I wrote it off. From memory it had the heaviest steering I have ever experienced!


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

matt5559 said:


> I had a 1991 Scirocco GT2 which was mint before I wrote it off. From memory it had the heaviest steering I have ever experienced!


Yep it is!

Michael


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:argie: Whopper, what a find.... :thumb:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Lovely that :thumb:


----------

